# USB Header Splitter?



## Turbo10 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi guys 

I was just wondering if its possible to get a USB header splitter? Like this connector





But one that splits into two connectors?

Thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 6, 2010)

Can you explain your application please.  It looks like you have 2 usb headers on that board which is good for 4 usb ports on the front of the case.  What do you need a splitter for?


----------



## Turbo10 (Jan 6, 2010)

dw i found one XD


----------



## BikerTrash (Jan 24, 2010)

Please tell where you found one!  I need one too (if it works).


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 25, 2010)

Seems to me that it would not work.

Post back and let us know, would ye?


----------



## BikerTrash (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, here is my situation.  I have a HAF 932 which has 4 USB ports y'd into 2 connections, and my mobo only has 2 USB headers.  Since my card reader needs a USB header, I only have 2 of the 4 USB ports active on my case, so I would like to tie all 4 together.  Not something I really need (I only use 2 of them anyway), but it has been bugging me.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 25, 2010)

BikerTrash said:


> I only have 2 of the 4 USB ports active on my case



I have the same issue with my HAF 932 and card reader, but my card reader has one USB input, 
so I still have 3 front USB inputs, plus my board has 6 USB inputs on the back. 

I'm very curious if a splitter would work.


----------

